# Athlon 64 und Gentoo

## Kleinerwicht

Hallo,

da ich nun am überlegen bin mir nen Athlon 64 zu zulegen, kommt die Frage auf wie das mit Gentoo so klappt. Also wenn mochte ich es so, das ich Gentoo auch in 64 installiere. Gibt es Probleme mit der Software? Wie sieht es aus mit ATI-Treibern, hab ne 9500 pro? Was sollte man noch beachten?

THX

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

also ich habe ne Amd64 seit etwa 4Monaten unter Gentoo laufen mit einer 64bit Installation. Läuft bei mir sehr stabil. Es gibt nur ein paar Dinge die nicht so schön sind. Also mit ner Ati Karte hast du nen Problem. Ati liefert noch keine Treiber für 64bit Linux, also musst du die standard Treiber von xorg nehmen (xfree ist veraltet) die laufen ganz gut. Man hat aber keine wirklich Beschleunigung für 3d. Bei Java gibt es jetzt zwar das sun-jdk1.5 aber das ist noch masked also solltest du das blackdown nehmen. Weiter gibt es Problem mit flash da es auch noch keinen codec für 64Bit gibt. Des weiteren musst du für openoffice die emulation Libaries für 32 bit installieren aber damit läuft es. Einen 64Bit Version von Openoffice soll, so weit ich weiß, erst die Version 2 bringen.

Wenn du damit zurecht kommst sollte es laufen. Für weitere Fragen schau einfach mal in dem amd64 teil diese Forums nach.

mfg Mathes

----------

## bx

hab in nem andern thread gelesen und auch selbst auf ati.com gesucht. scheinbar gibt es keine amd64 treiber für radeon karten. viel spaß also wenn da was grafisches drauf laufen soll  :Wink: 

----------

## Kleinerwicht

mhh librarys für 32 bit emulation, läuft das dann noch angenehm schnell? oder gibt es da auch wieder Einschränkungen?

Graka Treiber sollten schon gehen, wie sieht es mit Nvidia bei 64 bit aus, glaube mich erinnern zu können, das die da was im Angebot haben.

----------

## bx

ich denke auch der neue intel mit 775 sockel wäre eine betrachtung wert, nichtnur das hochgelobte amd64, denn es nutzt die selbe technik und hat weiterhin alle vorteile des p4 behalten.

nvidia bietet so einiges für den amd64, kein wunder bei deren angeboten an nforce chipsätzen dafür  :Wink: 

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wie sieht es mit Nvidia bei 64 bit aus?
> 
> 

 

Sehr gut. Nicht nur das es 64bit Treiber gibt, nein, das ist noch nicht alles.  :Smile:  Die Treiber können sogar 32bit Anwendungen beschleunigen. Zum Beispiel Spiele in cedega, oder quake3 usw. Falls Du ne Ati Karte hast und auf die Binary Treiber von Ati angewiesen bist, bleib bei 32bit.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 32 bit emulation, läuft das dann noch angenehm schnell?
> 
> 

 

Ich konnte da noch keinen Performanceverlust feststellen.

t.

----------

## SnorreDev

Sind die Probleme mit XFS und AMD 64 beseitigt? Ich wuerde gerne meine Filesysteme und die Daten darauf behalten!

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sind die Probleme mit XFS und AMD 64 beseitigt?
> 
> 

 

Gab es da denn welche? Meine Installation lief von Anfang an problemlos mit xfs.

t.

----------

## Erdie

Nur mal so ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt:

bei mir läuft Quake3 1024x768 mit vollen Detail auf meinem Shuttle SN85G4V2 mit 303 fps in der Emulation.

Geforce FX5900XT AMD64 3200+

----------

## SnorreDev

 *himpierre wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Sind die Probleme mit XFS und AMD 64 beseitigt?
> 
>  
> ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43971 << Sowas fand man oefters, vor ein paar Monaten. Und nicht nur auf Gentoo.

----------

## Flying_Horse

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Sind die Probleme mit XFS und AMD 64 beseitigt? Ich wuerde gerne meine Filesysteme und die Daten darauf behalten!

 

Hi, ich hab seit 3 Monaten einen AMD64 mit XFS laufen und keine Probleme damit. Unter http://oss.sgi.com/bugzilla/ kannst Du Dich auf dem Laufenden halten. XFS ist mein haus-und-hof Filesystem und daher auf allen Partitionen bzw. Logical Volumes ausser /boot installiert.

Gruss, Klaus

----------

## pi-cubic

 *Flying_Horse wrote:*   

> Hi, ich hab seit 3 Monaten einen AMD64 mit XFS laufen und keine Probleme damit. Unter http://oss.sgi.com/bugzilla/ kannst Du Dich auf dem Laufenden halten. XFS ist mein haus-und-hof Filesystem und daher auf allen Partitionen bzw. Logical Volumes ausser /boot installiert.
> 
> Gruss, Klaus

 

kann man grundsätzlich sagen, dass mit dem AMD64 XFS zu bevorzugen ist? oder hat XFS mit AMD64 besondere Stärken?

gruß,

matthias

----------

## Flying_Horse

 *Quote:*   

> kann man grundsätzlich sagen, dass mit dem AMD64 XFS zu bevorzugen ist? oder hat XFS mit AMD64 besondere Stärken?
> 
> 

 

Hmmm, ich denke das XFS durch seine 64bit-Struktur evtl. gut mit dem AMD64 kann, aber grundsätzlich ist es halt ein hochperformantes und robustes Filesystem mit einer Menge Features und deshalb für grosse Partitionen besonders geeignet. Das trifft aber IMHO für alle Prozessoren zu, ist also nicht AMD64 spezifisch. Deshalb benutze ich es auch vom Laptop bis zum Fileserver  :Smile: 

Lediglich auf physikalische Plattenfehler (kaputte Sektoren) reagiert es ausgesprochen empfindlich. Deshalb sind gute Platten und evtl. auch Raid1 oder 5 empfehlenswert.

Gruss, Klaus

----------

